# NGD - Schecter C-7 SLS Elite



## JD27 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been without a 7 since I sold my Carvin DC7X and ESP Horizon NT-7 over the summer and recently have been GAS'n for a replacement. Initially I found an old school LTD H-207 which appeared to be in great shape only to find out it had a broken truss rod. Thanks for that GC... So the search continued. It's been a good 10 years or more since I played a Schecter and was always pretty turned off by the cringe worthy inlays and over usage of abalone. The last couple of years though they have started to hit my radar. When I saw these, I was immediately drawn to them. Really nice specs on them and much improved in the visual appeal, to me at least. Only plan to toss some Gotoh MG-Ts that I had bought for the H-207 on.

Body Material:Swamp Ash
Top Material:Flamed Maple
Neck Material:Multi-ply Maple/Walnut/Padauk
Neck Shape:Ultra Thin "C"
Radius:12"-16" compound
Fingerboard Material:Ebony
Number of Frets:24, Extra Jumbo
Scale Length:26.5"
Nut Material:Ernie Ball Compensated nut
Bridge/Tailpiece:Hipshot Hardtail with String-thru-body
Tuners:Schecter Locking
Neck Pickup:Fishman Fluence Modern Alnico Humbucker
Bridge Pickup:Fishman Fluence Modern Ceramic Humbucker
Controls:1 x volume (push/pull), 1 x tone (push/pull), 3-way blade pickup switch
When searching for these in stock, one thing I noticed is the fade on both colors is pretty varied, with some being very prominent and some, not at all. My Sweetwater duder got me on the list and sent me pics before they hit the site for sale so I could pick one I was happy with. It shipped on Monday from Sweetwater, but it's been sitting in a FedEx truck until today due to the East Coast snow storms. To my surprise, it was still in tune and didn't require any truss rod adjustments when it arrived today. I let it sit in the house for about 4 hours before opening the box.

Having owned a metric shit ton of guitars that are built in the WMI factory, I already had a good expectation for what I would get from them. All in all it is built solid, fret work is very nice for a guitar in this range, no sharp edges. Only finish complaints would be the neck is just a little rough where the maple/walnut/padauk is joined together in the are towards the headstock. Could have used a bit more sanding. Also, the electronics cavity is routed a bit sloppy. Plays really nice though, I dig the neck feel, it's plenty comfortable for me. I was also interested in trying the Fishmans. So far they seem solid, definitely clear and articulate enough for my taste. I'm still not certain what mode they are in when I use the push/pull on the volume/tone, but I think I prefer whatever the mode is when the tone is pulled. Today I just used my Helix Floor and Atomic FR 50 with some Recto and 5150 patches which I'm still tweaking. Tomorrow I'm going to use it with my 5153 EL34, I already know how to get a good sound out of that one and it's appropriately evil.







































Bonus money shot


----------



## Wolfos (Mar 24, 2018)

Man that thing is nasty! HNGD I'm love the gradient fade!


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 24, 2018)

Been waiting for someone to get one of these, they are sick guitars!!!!!!! Nice score


----------



## cardinal (Mar 24, 2018)

Looks awesome. LOVE that aluminum Horizon.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm not much of a Schecter guy but this one is cool! HNGD!

Now take that hair off the 14th fret.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 24, 2018)

wow, looks really really good!
congrats, super jelly!


----------



## feraledge (Mar 24, 2018)

That is a true beauty, dude! Glad it didn't end up sitting there to become hell to deal with next week for you. I've been looking around at these and I think the pulled tone is passive version on the Fishmans. 
Really eager to hear some samples and see how it holds up for you through the honey moon phase. I know you were putting a lot of thought into the nut widths on the Horizon 7s, think the thinner neck ended up making that less of a thing?


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Looks awesome. LOVE that aluminum Horizon.



That’s my Page Hamilton Horizon. The brushed aluminum finish is one of the coolest ever.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 25, 2018)

JD27 said:


> That’s my Page Hamilton Horizon. The brushed aluminum finish is one of the coolest ever.



Couldn’t remember his name at the time. I saw Helmet years ago and got destroyed in the mosh pit and lover ever minute of it.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2018)

feraledge said:


> That is a true beauty, dude! Glad it didn't end up sitting there to become hell to deal with next week for you. I've been looking around at these and I think the pulled tone is passive version on the Fishmans.
> Really eager to hear some samples and see how it holds up for you through the honey moon phase. I know you were putting a lot of thought into the nut widths on the Horizon 7s, think the thinner neck ended up making that less of a thing?


Yeah, I was worried it was going to set all weekend on a truck. Yeah I liked the Horizon NT-7 because it had the more narrow 45mm nut. With that and the standard thin u profile it was almost like playing a 6 string. I picked this up after not playing a 7 for about 6 months and had no issues though. I think it being a thinner profile helps with the 48mm nut. That’s something that I had to get used to with the Carvin.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Couldn’t remember his name at the time. I saw Helmet years ago and got destroyed in the mosh pit and lover ever minute of it.



Ha, I bet. Got to love some old school Helmet albums.


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 25, 2018)

Schecters have really become some of my favorite guitars. My first guitar was an Omen 6 and it's still one of the best 300 dollar guitars I've ever played. I recently bought a 7 string banshee and a Banshee FR and they're both just fantastic guitars build quality wise. Especially after how disappointing my ibanez iron label turned out being. HNGD!


----------



## Wolfos (Mar 25, 2018)

Frostbite said:


> Schecters have really become some of my favorite guitars. My first guitar was an Omen 6 and it's still one of the best 300 dollar guitars I've ever played. I recently bought a 7 string banshee and a Banshee FR and they're both just fantastic guitars build quality wise. Especially after how disappointing my ibanez iron label turned out being. HNGD!


I was the opposite, the first schecter I ever had was so crap that I haven't touched one in the 10 years since. The scarf joint near the headstock was coming apart, neck pocket cracked pretty aggressively, the hissing and buzzing when plugged into an amp was louder than the actual notes being played through it, the list goes on. It made me stereotype all schecters as garbage.

Now recently with models like this, the Apocalypse, and KM models now I find myself GASing hard to try one again. Unfortunately for me none of these models are available to try even remotely nearby, I have to rely on forums like this to read reviews.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2018)

I like this one enough that I might grab a 6 in the Black Fade.


----------



## ZombieDank (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice guitar man! I ordered the FR version last week and should receive it anytime now.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Mar 29, 2018)

Frick man, that finish is something beautiful. 

From a Schecter fanatic to hopefully a new born Schecter fan, HNGD!


----------



## Rocks256 (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks like you found it in the desert, lovely piece of wood  Glad schecter stopped their tom bridges. Hardtail / fixedbridge is a blees, i have damien elite 7 MK.2 and it rocks but its 40% of yer price.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Mar 29, 2018)

You have impeccable taste. 10/10 would rock it all day and all night. HNGD!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 29, 2018)

HNGD! One question, how bright u think it is, compared say to a bolt-on.? I'm tempted to get one but afraid neck thru maple construction may render it too bright.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 29, 2018)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> HNGD! One question, how bright u think it is, compared say to a bolt-on.? I'm tempted to get one but afraid neck thru maple construction may render it too bright.



I don’t find it too bright. The swamp ash body seems to complement the Maple well, it’s fairly well balanced actually.


----------



## Zado (Mar 30, 2018)

Where's my gold hardware with cream pups?


----------



## gunch (Mar 30, 2018)

Ernie Ball made a nut _and_ lets other makers use it?


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zado said:


> Where's my gold hardware with cream pups?



I leave the gold to Fly Guy, I just can't do it...


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2018)

silverabyss said:


> Ernie Ball made a nut _and_ lets other makers use it?



It's sort of like an Earvana nut. I guess it isn't too surprising since EB makes all kinds of accessories as well. The newer KM's also have them.


----------



## Strobe (Mar 30, 2018)

That's super hot! Love the fade, and I own a pair of those pickups, also awesome. Really great specs on that guitar. I have heard Schecter has been a bit spotty on QA, but the ones I own are excellent. One thing I think Schecter has always done a good job of is building guitars with desirable specs. Maybe it's just my personal preference, but when I imagine exactly what I would want in terms of woods and pickups and colors and features, Schecter often has a model that fits just that.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2018)

Strobe said:


> That's super hot! Love the fade, and I own a pair of those pickups, also awesome. Really great specs on that guitar. I have heard Schecter has been a bit spotty on QA, but the ones I own are excellent. One thing I think Schecter has always done a good job of is building guitars with desirable specs. Maybe it's just my personal preference, but when I imagine exactly what I would want in terms of woods and pickups and colors and features, Schecter often has a model that fits just that.


This is the only Schecter that I have owned, but it is pretty much on par with everything else I have owned from WMI.


----------



## luislais (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome!!! Back looks better even than the top! Congrats!!!


----------



## AC.Lin (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks beautiful ! I plan on getting the faded grey myself !


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Looks beautiful ! I plan on getting the faded grey myself !



I just ordered the 6 string version myself


----------



## JD27 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bdtunn said:


> I just ordered the 6 string version myself



Interested in what you think of those.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 5, 2018)

JD27 said:


> Interested in what you think of those.



I'll post a ngd. I was looking for something with an ultra small neck and this is insanely small when I picked it up. I'm a lefty so I had to order it but I'll have it next week.


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 7, 2018)

How's the intonation on this beauty? In a different thread someone wrote his KM-7 MKII had the nut to close to the frets. Link is attached.

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/schecter-km-7-keith-merrow-signature-thread.252283/page-185


----------



## JD27 (Apr 7, 2018)

Intonation is fine, these have Ernie Ball compensated nuts too.


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 7, 2018)

JD27 said:


> Intonation is fine, these have Ernie Ball compensated nuts too.



That's exactly why I asked. Because the MKII has an EBMM Compensated nut which appeared to be too close to the frets in this dudes case. Just trying to get some infos before buying this guitar.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 7, 2018)

wurstbrot1984 said:


> That's exactly why I asked. Because the MKII has an EBMM Compensated nut which appeared to be too close to the frets in this dudes case. Just trying to get some infos before buying this guitar.



Maybe it was an issue with that particular guitar. I don’t have experience with any other Schecters and honestly haven’t followed them close enough to hear about any issues with them on the MKIIs. These nuts remind me of the Earvana nuts that used to be on the LTD Deluxes.


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 9, 2018)

Well I just ordered my replacement/reparation from the german distribotor. Not getting another KM-7 but the SLS Elite C-7 in antique burst. Hope it does not suck.


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 10, 2018)

Luckly they sent me pictures before sending it out. The product manager said the guitar has waves in the finish, the nut is straight but out of place (!?) and the back has a spot which looks like someone was trying to fill.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hard to tell at the angle the picture is taken. The spot on the back looks like epoxy was used to fill and appears pretty small. As long as you can return it, play it and see if you like it. To be honest, your not likely to find an absolute perfect guitar in this price range. That little spot on the back probably isn't something that would bother me on this. I've never gotten an absolutely perfect guitar from WMI, but plenty that played and sounded great for the money.


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 10, 2018)

I get all of that. BUT the thing is, in Germany this guitar runs for 1500 Euro!!! That $1853 and thats unexeptable.


----------



## Glades (Apr 10, 2018)

wurstbrot1984 said:


> I get all of that. BUT the thing is, in Germany this guitar runs for 1500 Euro!!! That $1853 and thats unexeptable.



Still, for $1,853 you are getting a lot of features. Binding, finish, woods, neck-through, pickups, fret material, fret ends, locking tuners, compensated nut, 7-pc neck, etc. Every piece of this guitar has a premium extra added to what most other guitars have. I am a MIJ Ibanez fanboy, but a guitar in this price range from Ibanez would have none of the features that this guitar has.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm thankful that I haven't taken long close up inspections of my guitars. I'm much happier with them not knowing what imperfections they have that don't affect playability.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 12, 2018)

I just got my 6 string version of this and holy smokes I'm impressed. One little rough spot on the back finish, also a little glue spot where the neck and binding meet. That's nothing that will concern me as it plays and sounds absolutely fantastic. I for once got lucky and got a good one


----------



## TedintheShed (Apr 12, 2018)

wurstbrot1984 said:


> I get all of that. BUT the thing is, in Germany this guitar runs for 1500 Euro!!! That $1853 and thats unexeptable.



I wouldn't pay that much for an absolutely perfect WMI instrumwnt.

Europe has a ton of great luthiers- why not go for one of those?


----------



## wurstbrot1984 (Apr 12, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for an absolutely perfect WMI instrumwnt.
> 
> Europe has a ton of great luthiers- why not go for one of those?



Yes, you are totally right. For me personally that's it with Schecter. I have a Custom Shop RAN Crusher 7 here and I am going to let the Schecters go....


----------



## Zado (Apr 13, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for an absolutely perfect WMI instrumwnt.
> 
> Europe has a ton of great luthiers- why not go for one of those?


Inexistent resale value, way higher price for that kind of specs. Also, after so many horror stories, I'm having hard time trusting small luthiers, especially now, especially in my country.


----------



## Lukhas (Apr 13, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I wouldn't pay that much for an absolutely perfect WMI instrumwnt.
> 
> Europe has a ton of great luthiers- why not go for one of those?





Zado said:


> Inexistent resale value, way higher price for that kind of specs. Also, after so many horror stories, I'm having hard time trusting small luthiers, especially now, especially in my country.


This. I do agree that 1500€ is a steep price, even though you have to consider it includes taxes. Schecter in Europe also has the same distributor as MusicMan (High Tech Distribution), and JPs/Majesties are so expensive here you might as well take the plane to go buy them in NYC: the 6 string Glacial Frost Majesty is up for $4435 including taxes on Thomann while it's at $2800 excluding taxes on Sweetwater (let's say $3360 with 20% VAT). Compared to that, the Schecters are a bargain deal... 

That said, for the specs (neck through with multiple woods, stainless steel frets, Fishman pickups, etc) and equivalent or higher quality, you'll pay much more. For less money there's the Ibanez Premiums but they're completely hit or miss in terms of QC, or you have the Jackson/Charvel Pro/Pro Mod series and the Ibanez Prestiges but not with the same specs. Oh, and LTDs or Sterlings! Pick your poison.  EDIT: At least if Schecter was kind enough to include a bag with it...


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello. I just bought the 6 string black fade burst version of this guitar. In the very first impression I was very happy of this guitar but taking a closer look I noticed some imperfections.
It's about the neck binding close to the fretboard.
It seems like a smear, something like the covering didn't fill the whole surface.
It regards almost every fret of the neck profile.
I'm attaching a photo of the flaw.
Could please tell me if it's an issue of this very guitar or if it affects every sample of this model?
Because looking to your


JD27 said:


> I've been without a 7 since I sold my Carvin DC7X and ESP Horizon NT-7 over the summer and recently have been GAS'n for a replacement. Initially I found an old school LTD H-207 which appeared to be in great shape only to find out it had a broken truss rod. Thanks for that GC... So the search continued. It's been a good 10 years or more since I played a Schecter and was always pretty turned off by the cringe worthy inlays and over usage of abalone. The last couple of years though they have started to hit my radar. When I saw these, I was immediately drawn to them. Really nice specs on them and much improved in the visual appeal, to me at least. Only plan to toss some Gotoh MG-Ts that I had bought for the H-207 on.
> 
> Body Material:Swamp Ash
> Top Material:Flamed Maple
> ...


Hello. I just bought the 6 string black fade burst version of this guitar. In the very first impression I was very happy of this guitar but taking a closer look I noticed some imperfections.
It's about the neck binding close to the fretboard.
It seems like a smear, something like the covering didn't fill the whole surface.
It regards almost every fret of the neck profile.
I'm attaching a photo of the flaw.
Could please tell me if it's an issue of this very guitar or if it affects every sample of this model?
Because looking to your photos seems like you got this imperfection too


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2019)

Nuno83 said:


> Hello. I just bought the 6 string black fade burst version of this guitar. In the very first impression I was very happy of this guitar but taking a closer look I noticed some imperfections.
> It's about the neck binding close to the fretboard.
> It seems like a smear, something like the covering didn't fill the whole surface.
> It regards almost every fret of the neck profile.
> ...



I sold it a few months after I bought it, so I can’t check. I don’t recall seeing anything like that though, not sure what it is.


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 25, 2019)

JD27 said:


> I sold it a few months after I bought it, so I can’t check. I don’t recall seeing anything like that though, not sure what it is.


Do you mind sharing why you sold it? something you didn't like about it?


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 25, 2019)

wurstbrot1984 said:


> Luckly they sent me pictures before sending it out. The product manager said the guitar has waves in the finish, the nut is straight but out of place (!?) and the back has a spot which looks like someone was trying to fill.
> View attachment 60363
> View attachment 60363
> View attachment 60364
> ...


Sorry for posting the same message but I have to make you too the same question I made to the author of the very first post because I'm wondering about returning it back to the seller (thomann):

I just bought the 6 string black fade burst version of this guitar. In the very first impression I was very happy of this guitar but taking a closer look I noticed some imperfections.
It's about the neck binding close to the fretboard.
It seems like a smear, something like the covering didn't fill the whole surface.
It regards almost every fret of the neck profile.
I'm attaching a photo of the flaw.
Could please tell me if it's an issue of this very guitar or if it affects every sample of this model?
Do you have this kind of problem too?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 25, 2019)

ADADAD said:


> Do you mind sharing why you sold it? something you didn't like about it?



I bought an LTD H-207 that I modded shortly after and just preferred it over the C-7. I didn’t particularly care for the Fishman pickups, but I could have easily replaced them. Other than that it played well and there wasnt any glaring imperfections for a WMI level guitar.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 26, 2019)

Nuno83 said:


> Sorry for posting the same message but I have to make you too the same question I made to the author of the very first post because I'm wondering about returning it back to the seller (thomann):
> 
> I just bought the 6 string black fade burst version of this guitar. In the very first impression I was very happy of this guitar but taking a closer look I noticed some imperfections.
> It's about the neck binding close to the fretboard.
> ...



When you run your fingers across it does it feel rough? I have the 7 string version of this guitar. Unfortunately it seems they all come with minor imperfections . Ive seen one for sale locally that also has factory flaws.

The first one I received was beautiful all around but the binding on the neck where it meets the body was sloppy . Also the nut was low, so open notes buzzed slightly even with a proper setup. I sent it back and got another. The second one had no problems with the binding and nut but there were a few small , dark smeared spots on the back of the body near the electronic cavity. paint maybe ? Maybe they can be cleaned off I haven't really tried it.... also there was a small line of glue across one of the frets . Not really huge deals . I normally don't obsess over minor imperfections , but its a pricey guitar... had I paid the full price i'd probably be upset . The biggest flaw I found are these small little cracks around the frets . I'm not a guitar builder, but it almost looks like the edges cracked slightly when the frets were pressed in . They are very small and you really gotta look for them though. I paid $660 for it brand new. For a full price I would've returned it and got something else in all honesty . For $660 it's a lot of Guitar for the money


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 26, 2019)

elkoki said:


> When you run your fingers across it does it feel rough? I have the 7 string version of this guitar. Unfortunately it seems they all come with minor imperfections . Ive seen one for sale locally that also has factory flaws.
> 
> The first one I received was beautiful all around but the binding on the neck where it meets the body was sloppy . Also the nut was low, so open notes buzzed slightly even with a proper setup. I sent it back and got another. The second one had no problems with the binding and nut but there were a few small , dark smeared spots on the back of the body near the electronic cavity. paint maybe ? Maybe they can be cleaned off I haven't really tried it.... also there was a small line of glue across one of the frets . Not really huge deals . I normally don't obsess over minor imperfections , but its a pricey guitar... had I paid the full price i'd probably be upset . The biggest flaw I found are these small little cracks around the frets . I'm not a guitar builder, but it almost looks like the edges cracked slightly when the frets were pressed in . They are very small and you really gotta look for them though. I paid $660 for it brand new. For a full price I would've returned it and got something else in all honesty . For $660 it's a lot of Guitar for the money


If I'm concentrated while playing I really don't mind, but in the moment I stop my eyes automatically fall upon that flaw...
About the rough feel: when the hand slides up/down the neck (from my left to my right while I'm sitting) I don't mind but If I move my thumb front/back the neck across the fretboard edge I can feel it very well.
The problem is that It's unbelievable to find any kind of imperfection on an over sea guitar that prices about 1500 $ (I paid it 1300 € in Europe).
You must think that for 1700-1800 € (about 2000 $) you can have an USA PRS or gibson. A korean guitar paid 1300€ should shine!
I already own a schecter hellraiser extreme and It's simply PERFECT, NO ANY KIND OF FLAW!!!!!!
Anyway I'm sending it back to the seller (THOMANN). I hope there won't be any other issue... otherwise I'll definitively send it back again and ask for refund.
It's sad, because apart from those imperfection, the guitar it's a sword!!! wonderful neck, very fast, very light guitar. The top is something incredible and I think it's very hard to work and make a so arched top like that so what's to problem to check the very small errors and fix them? I'm stunned.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 26, 2019)

Nuno83 said:


> If I'm concentrated while playing I really don't mind, but in the moment I stop my eyes automatically fall upon that flaw...
> About the rough feel: when the hand slides up/down the neck (from my left to my right while I'm sitting) I don't mind but If I move my thumb front/back the neck across the fretboard edge I can feel it very well.
> The problem is that It's unbelievable to find any kind of imperfection on an over sea guitar that prices about 1500 $ (I paid it 1300 € in Europe).
> You must think that for 1700-1800 € (about 2000 $) you can have an USA PRS or gibson. A korean guitar paid 1300€ should shine!
> ...



They vary a lot it seems so see if your next one is better. The first one I had was much lighter in color and heavier in weight . The second was way darker and lighter . Also the ebony fretboard was dry looking on the second one , first one was super smooth and dark in color. BTW do you think it's possible you left that mark ? I actually scratched mine underneath the top horn when I grabbed it with my wedding ring hand .


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 27, 2019)

elkoki said:


> They vary a lot it seems so see if your next one is better. The first one I had was much lighter in color and heavier in weight . The second was way darker and lighter . Also the ebony fretboard was dry looking on the second one , first one was super smooth and dark in color. BTW do you think it's possible you left that mark ? I actually scratched mine underneath the top horn when I grabbed it with my wedding ring hand .


No, wasn't me to leave that mark. The guitar arrived just last Monday. The first thing I did was to check the entire guitar for imperfections. Also I play without any kind of ring, watch and other. Concluding you can find that flaw on every fret, up and down the neck, may be just the highers don't present it. 
Btw reading to your story now I am afraid that substitute could be worse . The current is dark, very smooth, light in weight, with dry ebony fretboard (the fret on the hellraiser extreme almost shine ) and to be honest at all seems like there's some dirt on every side of the frets. Mine has a sound full of high frequencies and lack in basses, may be because of the light wood, could you tell me the sounds differences between your samples? It's possible that swamp Ash varies a lot in weight and consequently in sound because of the different drying of the wood.
Please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## davis1224 (Jan 27, 2019)

Killer guitar, but I really cannot take on the headstock shape... would be much better for Jackson 3 + 3 / Ibanez style


----------



## elkoki (Jan 27, 2019)

Nuno83 said:


> No, wasn't me to leave that mark. The guitar arrived just last Monday. The first thing I did was to check the entire guitar for imperfections. Also I play without any kind of ring, watch and other. Concluding you can find that flaw on every fret, up and down the neck, may be just the highers don't present it.
> Btw reading to your story now I am afraid that substitute could be worse . The current is dark, very smooth, light in weight, with dry ebony fretboard (the fret on the hellraiser extreme almost shine ) and to be honest at all seems like there's some dirt on every side of the frets. Mine has a sound full of high frequencies and lack in basses, may be because of the light wood, could you tell me the sounds differences between your samples? It's possible that swamp Ash varies a lot in weight and consequently in sound because of the different drying of the wood.
> Please let me know.
> Thanks



They sounded almost identical. The first sounded slightly fuller, could be from the setup and different string gauges though. I compared them side by side for almost a week trying to weigh out the pros and cons between the two lol. I eventually kept the second one and returned the other. The biggest differences I saw were the finish, they vary A LOT. and the fret board. I have a video showing their physical differences that I will upload soon.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2019)

I can’t stand gradient finishes, but this one isn’t bad at all. The back side is beautiful. HNGD


----------



## feraledge (Jan 29, 2019)

It'll always confuse me a bit, so many Schecters are perfect on paper, feel great in the hand, but just seems to be that I haven't found one that I really gelled with.


----------



## Nuno83 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello, the replacement just arrived to me but it's even worse than the other  

It doesn't have the old issue but it presents many others:

1) holes in the fretboard (what do you think they are? woodworms???)
2) chipped abalone dots
3) 1 millimeter gap in the body at the bottom
4) the binding (again) of the upper neck edge at 19 fret change from white to yellow.

2 guitars on 2 have flaws. 
I already own an hellraiser extreme bsb
I would like to know if you think it's schecter's fault, who dropped the overall quality of their guitars or if it's thomann Italy who's selling b-stocks for good.
I also must say that the stick for quality control on the back of the body is missing on both samples. 

99% I think I'm definitively return it back and ask for total refund


----------

